# Samun collection.



## samun

I will represent here novelties of my collection.
the presented hours of Cornavin have one more difference: in a usual situation the Raketa Plant for domestic market and for export did all hours is identical, only at assembly were put different the dial (for export with inscriptions in English). But these hours were let out for England, by the special order as you can see at them a thick covering of gold, and unusual a way information on thickness of a gold covering of the case is put.
according to this* reference *you can see better and detailed photos of these hours.


----------



## schnurrp

Nice swordfish, samun and nice collection! Thanks for sharing. I will add you to chosen sellers list.


----------



## samun

Pay attention on hours the mechanism 2609.HA on 16 ruby stones (in Soviet to year the same mechanism was issued on 19 ruby stones) there are no two unprofitable stones on an anchor wheel, and there is no stone on the central wheel (the stone from the dial there where leaves a pin of a second wheel)


----------



## overakias

nice raketas samun, i really like the cornavin its perfect in contdition! and the black 2609 its nice, with papers too! ;-)


----------



## overakias

what raketa its that? 

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6214/34671378.16/0_8476c_a897f652_L

make a review on this piece!


----------



## samun

Women watch of Raketa. The Raketa plant extremely seldom let out hours for women (I know no more than five models) on a back cover the mechanism model is engraved. In similar execution there were also quartz Raketa.


----------



## watch22

Interesting Russian watches you don't see every day.


----------



## overakias

yes very rare piece indeed!


----------



## samun

Yes they are rare, were still same but quartz, and with other shooters.


----------



## samun

Komandirsky hours of Raketa:













































Photos of these hours in the best quality can be seen in an album according to the reference link


----------



## Gravit

samun said:


> Komandirsky hours of Raketa:


I absolutely love the design of this one. Not fancy, not expensive but a great design. Any idea when this was made? I can't tell from your photos if "SU" is stamped on the movement.


----------



## samun

I assume that these hours were is made from 1985 to 1995. For example hours with we resemble design is in the Raketa 1983 catalog.


----------



## samun

the detailed and better photo of hours can be seen on link


----------



## overakias

nice pieces, i like the case of the komandirskie raketa!


----------



## samun

the detailed and better photo of hours can be seen on link
__________________________________________








the detailed and better photo of hours can be seen on link


----------



## DolleDolf

Very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## samun

Here such hours got to me, it turns out to collect 2 pieces to one itself in a collection another to sell. 
Pay attention to the case, it is the case as the rocket "*an eternal calendar*" only has no opening under the second clockwork head, hours were made in 1995 in honor of anniversary of the termination of the Second World War.


----------



## demag

Only just looked at this thread. That Komandirskie is awesome!


----------



## samun

detailed photo of hours here link







detailed photo of hours here link


----------



## samun

"ставьте лайки мы же стараемся" - "Please put Likes we try and we work much"


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## overakias

amphibian style! cool!


----------



## alfredhitchcock

you have very rare watches, congratulations.


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link

*







In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link**
*


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*








Difference from hours in the message #1 in color the dial, it on the presented hours the yellow.


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on link


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

NOS Raketa "lunar calendar" link


----------



## samun

RAKETA 24-Hour In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*








Inscription on the dial "МВД (министерство внутренних дел) России. г. Воркута Вневедомственная охрана"" - "MIA (Ministry of Internal Affairs) of Russia. Vorkuta Private security"


----------



## samun

In the best quality and from other foreshortenings you can see the photo of these hours on *link*


----------



## samun

The plastic, thick dial, because of it it was necessary to establish feature: an hour wheel, a minutnik, a second hand from the mechanism 2628. H


----------



## mpalmer

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samun

The dial from nephrite.








Rocket lunar calendar.


----------



## emoscambio

samun said:


> The dial from nephrite.


I've never seen this one on any catalogue. Raketa Copernic + Stone dial + Zodiac sign!?!?


----------



## phd

That is definitely unusual! I don't think it's a zodiac sign, though - looks like a company logo?

(On a similar note, I have four Peterhof-branded Raketa "zodiac" watches - just need the other 8 to complete the series!)

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

> That is definitely unusual! I don't think it's a zodiac sign, though - looks like a company logo?


You're right, it is the Renaissance company logo.
It is known that the plant letting out under Raketa brand at the time of reorganization began to be divided hours into the small enterprises Cooperatives, with narrow specialization So cooperative under a brand "Renaissance" specialized on production of hours with use in registration of semiprecious stones (nephrite, a jasper and of river).
In my collection there are hours hours with the stone dial from jasper, and from nephrite.
As I have a set of beautiful dials from a stone which wait for restoration or acquisition of missing details wait, and I surely on completion of restoration works will present them to you.


----------



## samun

The dial is made of a semiprecious stone - a jasper.









photo of hours in the catalog:


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## DolleDolf

Very nice. Some unusual pieces in this collection!


----------



## samun

Thanks for a positive response, my work.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## Ric Capucho

Breathtaking collection, my friend.

Ric


----------



## samun

The dial from a jasper.


----------



## samun

Here such unusual hours I added in the collection if pay attention that on one of photos it is visible that the phosphor is put on the dial.


----------



## azura123

Your collection amaze me!!great watches..


----------



## samun

The dial of hours from nephrite.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Watch with the GMT function ("The second time")


----------



## overakias

great watches and in great condition! you have a treasure of soviet watches!


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## redfever

samun said:


>


Hello Samun,

This is a really nice watch. I've been tempted buying one in the past. I presume the one you have here is a good example of an original non frankened piece?


----------



## samun

redfever said:


> I presume the one you have here is a good example of an original non frankened piece?


I bought them in such condition, long was interested at the former staff of Raketa plant, about reliability of registration. I was told that hours in given cases were issued many years, and there was a set of options of registration, this option of registration it it seems reliable.


----------



## redfever

Thank you Samun.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

The dial from a jasper.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

PCHZ 2614. H
Clock face is made of jasper


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Raketa in the transparent plastic case.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Copernicus with the stone dial.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

*Raketa Baker*

These hours are called as Raketa Baker, the name of these hours has the legend, to me it was told by one of large Russian collectors, give to you short retelling:
_On a legend, on Petrodvorets Watch Factory there arrived delegation from England. In the head of the delegation there was a person by the name of Baker. This delegation ordered for England party of hours in such cases. After party sent to England, hours in such cases "went" on domestic market. From here also the name "Baker" went. At that time these hours were very popular because of the unusual form of the case._


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

The dial is executed from nephrite.


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

The dial from a jasper on it is represented by *Georgy Zhukov*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

dial from a jasper
View attachment 1001139


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


samun_povt


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

Фотографии в альбоме «ПЧЗ» samun_povt на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

*jasper*


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*

The watch made for medical workers.

samun_povt


----------



## samun

*Re: Raketa Baker*


----------



## samun

guilloche mechanism


----------



## koutouzoff

I owned and resold such watch, but your item seems to have a special decor on the mechanism? Striated and "gauffré"?


----------



## samun

In one of subjects the colleague told that in the 90th on plant orders arrived, and mechanisms weren't, well here and used mechanisms of other . 
Now and me such miracle got.
Legs on the dial don't approach to the PChZ 2609.НА mechanism.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Export Raketa amphibian.


----------



## overakias

samun said:


> In one of subjects the colleague told that in the 90th on plant orders arrived, and mechanisms weren't, well here and used mechanisms of other .
> Now and me such miracle got.
> Legs on the dial don't approach to the PChZ 2609.НА mechanism.
> View attachment 1086960
> View attachment 1086961


raketa case with poljot movement?


----------



## samun

YES


----------



## samun

Anti-magnetic Raketa.


----------



## samun

jasper







jade


----------



## samun

Very beautiful and at the same time very rare watch of Raketa in the wooden case.


----------



## samun

Export watch of Raketa.
Watch in the presented case had a nickname: The Cheburashka, and out of the Soviet Union they were called by UFOs.


----------



## koutouzoff

Regarding these watches, I was very surprised to learn that they are exact copies of LIP Himalaya...


----------



## samun

Black Raketa for the blind.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

The indicator two more Karnavins would like:


----------



## samun

Raketa Autamitic


----------



## samun

If pay attention that on these hours slightly an excellent way of drawing drawing, 
On the dial the preparation cut out from a foil is pasted:


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

raketa automatic 2627
in the yellow case with the yellow dial:


----------



## samun

The Raketa with the Admiralty ship on the dial


----------



## bcy

samun said:


> Black Raketa for the blind.
> View attachment 1126018
> View attachment 1126019


I have just bought one but yellow dial. It's being shipped to me. But I love your black dial and the great condition it is in. Beautiful watch


----------



## samun

The Raketa with a clockwork head on 4-5


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

This watch in Petersburg calls: "watch champagne Splashes"


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## drbobguy

This is a really beautiful design. I can't quite make out what it says because of the hand. Letoplgaz?



samun said:


> View attachment 1172162


----------



## samun

леноблгаз
http://www.lenoblgas.ru


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Watch made on a planet Saturn


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Good afternoon!
I added in the collection the modern raketa:

Добрый день!
Добавил в свою коллекцию современную ракету:


----------



## samun




----------



## billbrasky

Samun, what is your expert opinion of the quality of finish on the new Raketas?

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## samun

Good afternoon!
Thanks for your response, I plan to write the detailed review modern Raketa Zero 1 or 2 months of their active use later what to reflect full of impression about these hours as I will show this watch to familiar watchmakers and I will present you their opinion.

Here indications of devices of checking of time made right after receiving
--------------
Добрый день!
Спасибо за Ваш отзыв, я планирую написать подробный обзор современная Raketa Zero спустя 1 или 2 месяца их активного использования, что бы отразить полное впечатления о данных часах, так же я продемонстрирую данные наручные часы знакомым часовым мастерам и представлю Вам их мнение.

Вот показания приборов поверки времени сделанные сразу после получения


----------



## samun

Recently I acquired hours of Raketa 24h a watch were let out to Officers' Club anniversary.


----------



## samun

This watch was issued after 1993, the small size of the case for the mechanism 2628 is unusual, 
as I know cases for these hours ordered in China glass mineral.

Данные наручные часы выпускались после 1993 года, непривычен малый размер корпуса для механизма 2628, 
как мне известно корпуса для данных часов заказывали в Китае стекло минеральное.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Here such watch, on the dial it is written to "Hromatron"
Вот такие наручные часы, на циферблате написано "Хроматрон"


----------



## samun

Good afternoon!
I added in the collection here such watch, with an unary calendar, at the Rocket plant, a watch in cases of this design had the informal name "Raketa Baker", feature of this case is that that it made of a German silver and has no covering from chrome (usually a watch the Raketa is delivered in cases from brass with the chromeplated covering)
--------
Добрый день!
Добавил в свою коллекцию вот такие наручные часы, с одинарным календарем, на заводе Ракета, наручные часы в корпусах данной конструкции имели неофициальное название «Ракета Бейкер», особенностью данного корпуса является то что он сделал из нейзильбера и не имеет покрытия из хрома (обычно наручные часы Ракета поставляются в корпусах из латуни с хромированным покрытием)


----------



## samun

The small party of a watch was released by Raketa plant to 60 years of formation of the USSR.
Небольшая партия наручных часов была Выпущена заводом Raketa к 60 лет образования СССР.


----------



## watch22

Nice Goodwill Raketa - I have a Boctok from these games.


----------



## phd

Interesting! I have several 2614H's in this "TV" case - I wonder if any of them are silver?
Paul


----------



## samun

Good afternoon doctor, Paúl! I am glad to receive from you the message.
1) the case of a watch in  #174  has the informal name "Beykerovsky" 
2) TV call here such case  link 
3) the case of a watch in  #174  is made from  Nickel_silver 
4) Cases from a German silver meet less often them it is possible to distinguish on color, especially in places of attritions (it isn't visible yellow color of brass)

Добрый день доктор, Паул! Рад получать от Вас сообщение.
1) корпус наручных часов в #174 имеет неофициальное название "Бейкеровский" 
2) TV называют вот такой корпус link
3) корпус наручных часов в #174 сделан из нейзильбер 
4) Корпуса из нейзильбер встречаются реже их можно отличить по цвету, особенно в местах потертостей (не видно желтого цвета латуни)


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

I added in a collection the quartz Raketa with the dial "hologram".
Alexander Borisovich Brodnikovsky told that for film production (drawing on the dial is received by film gluing on the dial) machines in Japan (that to the Soviet measures luxury) were bought


----------



## samun

Good afternoon!
Copernicus added in the collection a watch.
Watch was released by Raketa plant in 1989, in honor of the 90th lithium of "Spark magazine".
The first issue of the magazine "Spark" was published 9 on December (21), 1899 as the weekly illustrated literary and art tabloid "Exchange sheets" which was let out in Petersburg by large publisher Stanislav Propper.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Watch is let out to the 50th KShZ lithium (The Kirov tire plant)
Наручные часы выпущены к 50 летию "КШЗ" (Кировский шинный завод)


----------



## samun

circles a stroke at a background of figure of hour according to the expert, are made that eyes wouldn't hurt because of sharp contrast between white and black flowers.

круги штрихом на заднем фоне цифры часа по мнению эксперта, сделаны что бы глаза не болели из-за резкого контраста между белым и черным цветами.


----------



## emoscambio

samun said:


> circles a stroke at a background of figure of hour according to the expert, are made that eyes wouldn't hurt because of sharp contrast between white and black flowers.
> 
> круги штрихом на заднем фоне цифры часа по мнению эксперта, сделаны что бы глаза не болели из-за резкого контраста между белым и черным цветами.


_Following the experts' opinion, hatched circles were printed on the background of the hour markers of this watch to prevent visual troubles due to the strong contrast between white and black colours...
_


----------



## Vagos

I am amazed with your collection, my friend!
Perfect pieces!!!


----------



## emoscambio

Vagos said:


> I am amazed with your collection, my friend!
> Perfect pieces!!!


It is a pity that not all are for sale...


----------



## samun

I would like to specify, that don't sell any watches from my own collection.
There are that stuffs, here On the sale -which i have already got into my collection - and there is another stuff but the same type, that i have

Я бы хотел уточнить, я не продаю наручные часы из коллекции.
На продажу выставляются наручные часы, которые мне встретились, но уже имеются в моей коллекции.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Ракета "ЛВ" - "Ленинградское Время"
Raketa "Leningrad Time"
Raketa with the Admiralty ship on the dial


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Over a year I couldn't find Raketa watch with the black dial, and here at last I could decorate the collection.
Более года не мог найти наручные часы Raketa с черным циферблатом, и вот наконец-то смог украсить свою коллекцию.


----------



## SoldatoBiancaneve

Hi Samun, 
a big compliment for your collection :-!

can I ask you a question?
In many photos you share the quartz movement 2356 but ones are silver while others are golden
I saw these two colors on the same watch!!!:roll: 
there is any difference? maybe golden movements are older (built before) then the others?:think:


----------



## samun

My collection hours of Raketa decorated the dial of hours is executed from Mahogany.

Мою коллекцию украсили часы Raketa циферблат часов выполнен из Красного дерева.


----------



## samun

циферблат из красного дерева:


----------



## samun

часы как в каталоге https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/Sekonda1974?noredirect=1#5789104616514426098


----------



## asingh1977

Love this collection.


----------



## samun

Верхнее кольцо и циферблат выполнены из натурального камня Нефрит.
The top ring and the dial are executed from a natural stone Nephrite.

samun_povt


----------



## samun

interesting idea a watch with a rose on the dial. 
The girl can present watch , at the same time you give both a watch and a flower.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

В моей коллекции получилось два брата в хромированном и желтом корпусе. Обратите внимание задняя крышка "хлопушка" что является необычным, для данной модели корпуса.
In my collection two brothers in the chromeplated and yellow case turned out. Pay attention a back cover "cracker" that is unusual, for this model of the case.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## mendozer

Great pieces! As always.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

The dial Is executed from a natural Jasper
Циферблат Выполнен из натуральной Яшмы


----------



## khd

samun said:


>


That is awesome - I'd love one of these!


----------



## samun

Good afternoon!
I would like will share the link to the electronic copy of the book 
Verifying time: Sketches of history of the Leningrad association "Petrodvorets Watch Factory". - L. : Lenizdat, 1986.-183 pages, silt
Raketa4.pdf 
Thanks to two participants of a forum which divided with me expenses on fee on scanning of this book.

Добрый день!
Хотел бы поделится ссылкой на электронную копию книги 
Сверяя время: Очерки истории ленинградского объединения «Петродворцовый часовой завод». - Л.: Лениздат, 1986.-183 с., ил
Raketa4.pdf 
Спасибо двум участникам форума, которые разделил со мной расходы на оплату услуг на сканирование данной книги.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## phd

That one looks like a bad over-printing (especially the way the red lettering sits on top of the "made in USSR").

Was it made that way by Raketa? I'm guessing not...

Paul


----------



## samun

I assume that it is made at Raketa plant since I bought from the employee of plant the Raketa.
But there is a feature: this watch was made in 1991 - 1995, at this time the Raketa plant was ready to make any watch, the main thing that money would pay for them. It is sad BUT such in the history of plant was


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## hoja_roja

Nice watch Samun!
I got recently exactly the same but im afraid the movement is a bit franke...
Wich movement has your one??


----------



## samun

on this watch movement Raketa 2609.HA 16 jvels has to be established


----------



## hoja_roja

Buff, my one has a 2609 21 jewels....


----------



## samun

If at you here the such:


That it isn't correct...


----------



## phd

Samum, it would be *very* useful to have a list of the different 2609 movements (2609; 2609A; AI; I; B; H; HA), the years they were made, and the number of jewels. Do you know this?

The 2609HA can have 16, 17 or 18 jewels, yes?

Best wishes,
Paul


----------



## samun

catalog of a watch of Raketa Link 

Thanks to the Photographer Alexander Uvarov who took pictures, you will be in the Summer in Peterhof surely take at it the picture


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## stadiou

samun said:


> catalog of a watch of Raketa Link
> 
> Thanks to the Photographer Alexander Uvarov who took pictures, you will be in the Summer in Peterhof surely take at it the picture


Link will not work for me, sorry.


----------



## samun

[QUOTE = Stadiou; 7466290] Ссылка не работает для меня, извините [/ QUOTE]. 
I removed the catalog since it is already published link


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

One of models which very much is pleasant to me, a cover is made of a stainless steel so skin doesn't concern the case and the case doesn't spoil, a convenient clockwork crown big.
The case rather wide is very similar to autosubplant and at the same time not the thick.


----------



## samun

Unusual watch "the Rocket Copernicus", instead of an inscription the Rocket is represented the Anchor Fork plant logo
Необычные наручные часы "Ракета Коперник", вместо надписи Ракета изображен логотип завода "Анкерная вилка"


----------



## samun

Raketa watch with an inscription on the Cornavin 17 jewels dial But with legs under the mechanism Flat Russia (distance between legs) often comes across to us
Also we put these dials in mechanisms with 19 stones.
To me while mechanisms (19, 18, and 16 stones) met only but here it was succeeded to collect the correct hours 
When on the mechanism and the dial identical inscriptions about existence of stones.

To me promised one more machine of 17 stones but 2609.HA for it everything is already ready


----------



## samun




----------



## wizee

You have a very impressive collection with a lot of beautiful Raketas. I've never seen more than 90% of these watches anywhere before.


----------



## samun




----------



## sinner777

awesome! Now I have a reference for digging local ads. Excellent collection you have my friend...If i have any question, I will be free to ask.


----------



## samun

Watch for pupils of school.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## khd

samun said:


>


Wow that is one really cool watch!


----------



## samun

The great luck is able to find a watch in a box NOS.
As they beautifully look when the new!


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Более года искал Зеро в таком оформлении.


----------



## samun

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/600_Seconds


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

RAKETA ZERO Ukraina


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

In a collection it is added rockets Day-night with the blue sky (now at me two with the lilac and blue sky)
В коллекции добавлена ракеты День-Ночь с синим небом (теперь у меня две с сиреневым и синим небом)


----------



## samun

black dial


----------



## samun

Добрый день!
Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы с двойным календарем. как можете видеть оформление циферблата напоминает колючую проволоку огораживание лагерь.
С данным циферблатам у меня есть история я искал стекло к данным часам и показал циферблат бывшей сотруднице завода Ракета, и назвал часы с циферблатом конц лагерь. Она стала серьезной и рассказал что Она ребенком попала в конц лагерь фашистов, и на заводе работало не мало сотрудников которые детьми находились в конц лагерях для детей. Как известно Петергоф в году войны находился в зоне оккупации.


----------



## Martins.

Очень красиво Samun.


----------



## valter-g

samun said:


> Добрый день!
> Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы с двойным календарем. как можете видеть оформление циферблата напоминает колючую проволоку огораживание лагерь.
> С данным циферблатам у меня есть история я искал стекло к данным часам и показал циферблат бывшей сотруднице завода Ракета, и назвал часы с циферблатом конц лагерь. Она стала серьезной и рассказал что Она ребенком попала в конц лагерь фашистов, и на заводе работало не мало сотрудников которые детьми находились в конц лагерях для детей. Как известно Петергоф в году войны находился в зоне оккупации.


That's a very nice watch, Samun! Do you know if it was really designed with some connection to concentration camps or the "wire fence" design is pure coincidence?


----------



## samun

I assume that this coincidence.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

"Петербургеры" инвестиционный холдинг компания


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Ракета Олимпиада-80 меня привлек циферблат У Него градиент от темно красного по радиусы к светло красному в центре

 

 

Вот фото ранее добавленных в коллекцию у меня


----------



## samun

one more new thing in my Raceta collection a lunnik 2359 with the "gilded" mechanism export option under "Sekonda" brand
еще одна обновка в моей коллекции Ракета лунник 2359 с "позолоченным" механизмом экспортный вариант под брендом "Sekonda"


----------



## samun

Here watch on which inscriptions on the Cornavin dial of 17 jewels corresponds to an inscription on a back cover and on the mechanism turned out
Вот получились часы на которых надписи на циферблате "Cornavin" 17 jewels соответствует надписи на задней крышке и на механизме


----------



## samun

Some years I couldn't find the rocket 24 hours with yakorky below and let out in the USSR, and here a few days ago I could buy them 
Несколько лет не мог найти ракету 24 часа с якорьком внизу и выпущенные в СССР, и вот несколько дней назад я смог их купить


----------



## samun

Ранняя ракета для слепых на механизме ПОбеда


----------



## samun

Long ago I looked for the female rocket, the mechanics got very quickly and here quartz wasn't given well here it was lucky:
Давно искал женскую ракету, механика попалась очень быстро а вот кварц не давался ну вот повезло:


----------



## samun

Олимпиада 1980
Olympic Games 1980


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

the first Soviet hours with autosubplant function,
первые советские часы с функцией автоподзавода,


----------



## samun

часы из в корпусе из Нефрита


----------



## samun

Some years of searches and me were succeeded to find this watch
Несколько лет поисков и мне удалось найти эти наручные часы


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

The dial in Japanese


----------



## samun

Good afternoon! 
Prompt, please, that means a hieroglyph?
Добрый день! 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает иероглиф?


----------



## Arizone

samun said:


> Good afternoon!
> Prompt, please, that means a hieroglyph?
> Добрый день!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что означает иероглиф?
> View attachment 1591713


Chinese 龙, pronounced "long", which means 'dragon'.


----------



## samun

One of the long Raket projects quartz 3056.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Petrodvorets Watch Factory let out very beautiful clock hung to the Olympic Games-80 
Петродворцовый часовой завод выпускал очень красивые часы повешенные Олимпиаде-80


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Один из долгих проектов.


----------



## samun

Вот мою коллекцию украсили Ракета Города обратная часть корпуса имеет покрытие черный хром
Here my collection was decorated the City Rocket the return part of the case has a covering black chrome


----------



## samun

The dial is executed from a natural semiprecious stone the Jasper.
Циферблат выполнен из натурального полудрагоценного камня Яшма.


----------



## arch_m

Очень интересная, отличная тема.

Самые красивые фотографии!

@Samun, спасибо большое!


----------



## samun

вот такую точность удалось достичь


----------



## Kisifer

samun said:


> вот такую точность удалось достичь


What a real beauty. Nice catch Samun!!!!


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Ракета 2209


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

8-угольная ракета Хроматрон


----------



## samun

watch of Raketa with clockwork a crown for 4 hours
Часы Raketa c заводная короной на 4 часа


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by a watch the "Light" Raketa on the mechanism 2614 (not let with 2614.H)
мою коллекцию украсили часы Ракета "Свет" на механизме 2614 (не пусть с 2614.Н)


----------



## samun

the unusual case the covered it is executed on technology black chrome.
необычный корпус покрытые выполнено по технологии черный хром.


----------



## samun

One more pocket watch decorated my collection.
Еще одни карманные часы украсили мою коллекцию.


----------



## samun

Here such beautiful watch got to me it was pleasant the Roman designation of hour very much in large print
Вот такие красивые наручные часы мне попались понравилась римское обозначение часа очень крупным шрифтом


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

Friends I was registered on facebook here washing the page add as a friend write letters!!!
www.facebook.com/abakar.sotavov


----------



## dutchassasin

Send you a friend invite, if enough members are interested maybe we can make a f10 facebook group


----------



## samun

Very nice watch Rocket with red dial. and the mechanism of high accuracy.
Now I am in search of identical watches but in a yellow box


----------



## samun

On watch Pushkin's portrait is represented. Also the PM Logo - the Peterhof masters.
На часах изображен портрет Пушкина. Так же Логотип "ПМ" - Петергофские мастера.


----------



## samun




----------



## Lothianjavert

Sent a friend request as well. Love your photos of your Raketa collection!


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

I added to the collection hours the rocket an eternal calendar. I test!


----------



## samun

180 gramm


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

СЗРП


----------



## slowprop

I really like the Big Zero I bought from you recently. Looks great and is very accurate. Thanks Samun.


----------



## Chronotopos

Hello Samun.
Is the СЗРП's watch for sale ?


----------



## hoja_roja

Congrats Amil, thats one of the most unique raketas!

How did you got it?


----------



## samun

Chronotopos Isn't present they not for sale. I don't sell a watch from a collection.
hoja_roja: I bought them, the price was about $200


----------



## Chronotopos

Thanks for your answer.
I asked in case of...
;-)

If some day you cross another one I could be interested, depending to the price.
It seems to be a pretty rare watch : could you tell us more about it ?


----------



## hoja_roja

200 was cheap for that watch.... 
Lucky you!


----------



## RFollia

Very nice watch, Samun! красивые часы!


----------



## dutchassasin

Good catch Samun, the СЗРП is beautiful with it simplistic design!


----------



## samun




----------



## samun




----------



## samun

600 Seconds (Russian: 600 секунд; 1987 to 1993) was an immensely popular TV news program that aired in the Soviet Union and briefly in post-Soviet Russia.


----------



## samun

From the Raketa Perpetual calendar the Most beautiful.


----------



## samun

The Raket in the Baker case pay attention to the case on it there are no risks, it is so-called "The bald case"
Ракета в корпусе "Бейкер" обратите внимание на корпус на нем отсутствуют риски, это так называемый "Лысый корпус"


----------



## REDSWAN13

Ha yes Samun i see why its called "bald".


----------



## samun

If you look at cases of others the Rocket Baker at that you will see strips on the case








at shown above these strips isn't present.


----------



## schnurrp

samun said:


> From the Raketa Perpetual calendar the Most beautiful.


Yes, I agree Samun, quite beautiful. Here's my near-mint soviet example with a period "synthetic" lizard band:


----------



## samun

The Raketa with a clockwork head for 4 hours. and with established from plant by a steel bracelet.


----------



## samun

on a back cover inscription to the veteran of the Second World War


----------



## hoja_roja

Nice, very emotive!


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by a watch the Raket 24 hours of the being able NOS


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by a watch the Racket 24 hours of the being able NOS


----------



## samun

There now my collection a watch the Raketa decorated the Eternal calendar. 
Not many of you could see the mechanism of the new Raketa .


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by a watch the PILOT 031
24 hour Raketa Pilot 031 / Russian Watches: Raketa


----------



## emoscambio

Наконец то!


----------



## samun

The Raketa in the octagonal case, with a double calendar, on the dial the heavy aircraft carrying cruiser "Admiral of Fleet of the Soviet Union Kuznetsov" is represented
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/487158/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_aircraft_carrier_Admiral_Kuznetsov


----------



## DJW GB

That is very nice Samun :-! . I particularly like the aircraft taking off |>. DW.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the Raketa Yalta 034


----------



## Antiquarius

Great collection of Raketas. Most of them I've seen first time in my life.


----------



## samun

My collection a watch decorated Sports 1MChZ


----------



## samun

Here one more POLJOT, wanted an amphibian with an inscription on Cyrillics long ago and here I was lucky to find 

Вот еще один полет, давно хотел полет амфибия с надписью на Кириллице и вот собрался такой


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by a watch the Raketa 24 hours made for export (inscriptions are executed in English).


----------



## mvmt

samun said:


> Here one more POLJOT, wanted an amphibian with an inscription on Cyrillics long ago and here I was lucky to find
> 
> Вот еще один полет, давно хотел полет амфибия с надписью на Кириллице и вот собрался такой


I see a lot of these Poljots (including divers, ultra slims, etc.) where the dial is cyrillics but than on the rotor is engraved "23 Jewels" or the bridge has "XX Jewels". It seems odd there would be an inconsistency between the dial and the rotor and the movement itself. But this discrepancy does seem to impact quite a few of them.


----------



## samun

The Raketa school for Export


----------



## samun

Here such beautiful the Cornavin Raketa decorated my collection.


----------



## samun

I could add to the collection unusual hours the Rаketа the machine gun. Pay attention to case height it is higher than the case habitual to us.


----------



## samun

I could decorate the collection with a watch the Rocket with a double calendar devoted to the Moscow Olympic Games of 1980


----------



## samun

Мою коллекцию украсили часы Ракета Моряк 036
My collection was decorated by watch the Seaman Rocket 036

Мужские и женские часы Ракета Моряк 036 / Men′s and women′s watch Raketa Seaman 036 | Русские часы: Ракета / Russian Watches: Raketa


----------



## samun

I could add to the collection unusual watch the Rаketа the machine gun. Pay attention to case height it is higher than the case habitual to us.


----------



## samun

Copernicus could add to the Raketa collection pay attention to the dial executed from a natural stone the Jasper, and a minute hand of yellow color that is very rare.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by a watch the rocket, long time I couldn't find these hours in a good shape and Here I managed it.


----------



## samun

my collection a watch the Raketa decorated a lunar calendar.
Pay attention to an engraving on a back cover.


----------



## emoscambio

samun said:


> my collection a watch the Raketa decorated a lunar calendar. Pay attention to an engraving on a back cover. https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/view/1055352/ https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/view/1055353/ https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/view/1055358/ https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/view/1055359/


Котлет?


----------



## samun

emoscambio said:


> Котлет?


no. simply an engraving on a cover.


----------



## emoscambio

samun said:


> no. simply an engraving on a cover.


 The rest of the watch belongs to this cover? Is the watch not older than 2015?


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the raketa Eternal Calendar 070
Raketa watches Eternal Calendar 070, часы Ракета Вечный Календарь 070 | Русские часы: Ракета / Russian Watches: Raketa
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/490929/?p=0


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the raketa WINTER


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the Raketa Ballerina


----------



## emoscambio

Есть ли какое нибудь клеймо на кварцевом механизме? Были слухи об этом.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

The rare quartz Raketa with a side second hand
Редкая кварцевая Ракета с боковой секундной стрелкой
Фотографии в альбоме «1», автор samun1984 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## kev80e

You have some amazing pieces Samun, but looking is bad for my bank balance


----------



## samun

NOS Ogonek Magazine Raketa
NOS Ракета Журнал "Огонек"


----------



## D3NNIS

Absolutely brilliant collection!


----------



## samun

Good afternoon! 
My collection was decorated by a watch the rocket 24 hours. 
devoted to the Destroyer "Uneasy"


----------



## c0sin

Perhaps a more suitable name would be "Relentless"
Beautiful watch, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I do not think that the proper name of ship should be translated. Destroyer therefore is "Bespokoiny"


----------



## Lucky_Luke

samun said:


> guilloche mechanism


Dear @samun,

Can I buy this watch?


----------



## samun

Lucky_Luke said:


> Dear @samun,
> 
> Can I buy this watch?


Excuse but isn't present. A watch from a collection isn't sold.


----------



## samun

Presidential Regiment


----------



## samun

Хронограф 99-чк (молния 3017)
Chronograph 99-HC (Lightning 3017)


----------



## samun

My collection decorated Raketa Zero.
Мою коллекцию украсили Ракета Зеро.
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/500328


----------



## samun

My collection was filled up by a watch the Raketa 24 hours 
On the dial inscription (abbreviation)
KSF-Northern fleet Decorated with the Order of the Red Banner
DPLK - a division of the anti-submarine ships 
visual symbol of the heavy aircraft carrying cruiser "Admiral of Fleet of the Soviet Union Kuznetsov"
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/500327

Мою коллекцию пополнили наручные часы ракета 24 часа 
На циферблате надпись (аббревиатура)
КСФ- Краснознамённый Се́верный флот
ДПЛК - дивизия противолодочных кораблей 
визуальный символ тяжёлого авианесущего крейсера «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов»
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/500327

Фотографии в альбоме «38», автор samun1984 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## samun

Raketa 2628.H
Octahedral Raketa
On the dial the Medical emblem is represented.
For fun this watch is called the Raketa with Tyosha.

Ракета 2628.Н
Ракета "Восьмигранная"
На циферблате изображена Медицинская эмблема.
В Шутку эти наручные часы называют Ракета с Тёшей.

Фотографии в альбоме «100», автор samun1984 на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## samun

I added to the collection wrist the Rocket 24 hours.
Turn removal on "The quality mark of the USSR" at the same time on the dial and on a back cover of a watch.


----------



## samun

My collection was added by a watch the 50 years of October Raketa in which the Mechanism 2209 (Record) is installed was developed on PChZ in 60 years by designers Kiselyov and Starkov, they were developed as if podpolno with the mechanism Russia (the management of plant didn't hope for our designers and emphasis was put on the Victory and the Star) but in 1965 the mechanism 2209 the Record took the first place at the Leipzig fair the thinnest mechanism
Мою коллекцию дополнили наручные часы Ракета "50 лет Октября", в которых установлен Механизм 2209 ( Рекорд) разработывался на ПЧЗ в 60 годах конструкторами Киселевым и Старковым , они разрабатывались как бы подпольно с механизмом Россия ( руководство завода не надеялось на наших конструкторов и упор был сделан на Победу и Звезду ) но в 1965 году механизм 2209 Рекорд взял первое место на Лейпцигской ярмарке ка самый тонкий механизм


----------



## samun

Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета Телевизор.
My collection was decorated by a watch the TV Rocket.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by a watch the Raketa 24 hours "The St. Petersburg private security For faultless service".
Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета 24 часа «Санкт-петербургская вневедомственная охрана За безупречную службу».


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by a watch the Raketa with an unary calendar 2614.H, date of month are located at 6 o'clock.
Pay attention the dial of a watch Is executed from the Jasper, a tag of 12 hours, 3 hours and 9 hours are executed from incabloc (http://c2n.me/3t7Am34.jpg) of the mechanism the Raketa .
мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета с одинарным календарем 2614.Н, дата месяца расположены на 6 часах.
Обратите внимание циферблат наручных часов Выполнен из Яшмы, метки 12 часов, 3 часа и 9 часов выполнены из Бущонов (http://c2n.me/3t7Am34.jpg) механизма Ракета.
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/505801/


----------



## azura123

samun said:


> My collection decorated Raketa Zero.
> Мою коллекцию украсили Ракета Зеро.
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/500328


This one is awesome


----------



## samun

Copernicus could add to the collection a watch the Raketa. 
Pay attention to the quality mark. 
Sometimes this watch is called the "Raketa Raisa" in honor of Raisa Gorbachova (the wife of the first president of the USSR Mikhail Gorbachev) which on a legend I wore such watch.

Смог добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Коперник. 
Обратите внимание на знак качества. 
Иногда эти наручные часы называют Ракета Раиса в честь Раисы Горбачевой (жены первого президента СССР Михаила Горбачёва) которая по легенде носила такие наручные часы.


----------



## samun

I added to the Sport Racing Raketa collection
Добавил в свою коллекцию Ракета Спорт Гоночные
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/505804/
Sport Racing 0027 | Русские часы: Ракета / Russian Watches: Raketa


----------



## samun

Raketa "Copernicus Planet" could add to the collection a watch the Raketa.
Смог добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Коперник Планета.


----------



## samun

the Cheburashka added to the Raketa Olympic Games 1980 collection, in the case.
добавил в свою коллекцию Ракета Олимпиада 1980, в корпусе Чебурашка.


----------



## samun

I could add to the collection a watch the Traveller Rocket 0081
Смог добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Путешественник 0081
Raketa Traveller 0081 | Русские часы: Ракета / Russian Watches: Raketa


----------



## cuthbert

samun said:


> My collection decorated Raketa Zero.
> Мою коллекцию украсили Ракета Зеро.
> https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/500328


Am I mistaken or is this the new Raketa Zero? What do you think about the quality of the watch? Is it worth of what they ask?


----------



## SinanjuStein

Hello mr.Samun.

Since it seems to be the correct place to ask, do you have perhaps any general information on the Raketa 2627.H movement? Any catalogs or personal notes (Either Russian or English) on the movement?

Was looking to know a bit more about it and also servicing it, but i couldn't quite find any information about it. And as a side note, since they were produced for only a limited time, how rare are they to find?


----------



## samun

The traveler 0083 could get in the collection a watch the Raketa.
Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета путешественник 0083
Raketa Traveller 0083 

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/508316


----------



## samun

My collection was added by a watch the Rocket made after 1993, After collapse of the USSR, on the dial is written made in Russia and on the rotating bezel, Instead of Sverdlovsk is written Yekaterinburg, a watch absolutely new and wasn't in use.

Мою коллекцию дополнили наручные часы Ракета произведенные после 1993 года, После распада СССР, на циферблата написано сделано в России и на вращающемся безеле, Вместо Свердловск написано Екатеринбург, наручные часы абсолютно новые и не были в использовании.


----------



## samun

My collection was added by a watch the Raketa made after 1993, watch for the hunter.
The dial is executed from a jasper.


----------



## samun

My collection was added by a watch the Raketa Copernicus Novorossiysk. Watch is let out in 1989 to anniversary of foundation of the city of Novorossiysk of 150 years from the date of the basis.
1839, on January 14 - the Minister of War of Russia issued the decree on assignment to the strengthening of a name created in Tsemes Bay Novorossiysk.


----------



## samun

My collection was added by a watch the Raketa.
The dial is executed from a jasper.

These watches are presented in the 1967 catalog of the year. https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/196702?noredirect=1#5982862403288839394


----------



## samun

New POLJOT 3133


----------



## elsoldemayo

Wow, looks perfect!


----------



## samun

My collection of watches were added 50 Years of Victory in Great Patriotic War
Мою коллекцию были добавлены наручные часы 50 лет победы в ВОВ


----------



## samun

I have managed to add to the collection a watch the Rocket 24 hours. On the dial the ship m/v "astra" is represented
You can read ship history according to the reference Yugoslavian cruise ships - the MS Dalmacija & MS Istra

Я сумел добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета 24 часа. На циферблате изображен корабль m/v "astra"
Вы можете прочитать историю корабля по ссылке Yugoslavian cruise ships - the MS Dalmacija & MS Istra


----------



## WindUpToy

That Poljot 3133 is in very fine condition! Congratulations Samun.


----------



## samun

I have managed to add to the collection a watch the Raketa zodiac signs "Aquarius"
in the catalog of 1992 there are watch zodiac signs in "477" case
Here one of them (an exhibition sample without mechanism):

Я сумел добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета знаки зодиака "Водолей"
в каталоге 1992 года есть часы знаки зодиака в "477" корпусе
Вот одни из них (выставочный образец без механизма):
    

catalog of 1992 https://picasaweb.google.com/113098239036073221216/199203?noredirect=1#5514838417369789058


----------



## samun

I add to your collection of watches Raketa Copernik Planet.
Добавил в Свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Коперник Планета.


----------



## samun

I add to your collection of watches Raketa Pobeda PETERHOF - 034 
 Russian watch Pobeda Peterhof 034


----------



## Obscurax

Very nice collection samun - from a happy customer.


----------



## samun

I add to your collection of watches Raketa Copernik Black Planet.
Добавил в Свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Коперник Планета.


----------



## kev80e

I liked the white one but that Raketa Copernik Black Planet is gorgeous.


----------



## samun

I add to collection of watches POLJOT 3133


----------



## samun

I add to collection of watches Raketa TV

The design of these watches reminds design of the first Soviet TV brand "Rubin" (trans. from rus. "Ruby"), the time of occurrence of these watches coincided with the popularization of the color TV and television receiver (as itself, as a box) among residents of Russia (the USSR in the 70s): 
Regular broadcasting in Russia (USSR) began March 10, 1939. But TV boxes in those days were in pieces. But the really popular with the advent of television has become a color TV and color TV boxes in the Russian market. The first color television program broadcast in the Soviet Union was held November 7, 1967. And since the 70's a color TV came on the market. In the 70 - 80 years there was a gradual replacement of the park in black and white television to color domestic production. Park color TVs formed hard, although for a long time even selling below cost. Now their "Ruby" has appeared in almost every house, occupying a central place. TV really became the center of carrying culture to the masses. Since then, the era of television had come. TV box and television, satellite television and all of this become a part of fashion. This could not but affect everyone and everything, not bypassed this phenomenon of century and watch factory "Raketa", released in the early 70's wristwatch "TV", its design is so reminiscent of the first "Rubin" TVs, loved by gadget domestic production based on CRT (cathode ray tube).

Я добавил в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Телевизор. 
Дизайн этих наручных часов напоминает дизайн первых советских телевизоров марки «Рубин», время появления этих часов совпало с популяризацией цветного телевизора и телевидения среди жителей России (СССР в 70-х гг): 
Регулярное телевещание в России (СССР) началось 10 марта 1939 года. Но телевизоры в те времена были у единиц. Однако по-настоящему популярность телевидение приобрело с приходом цветного телевидения и цветного телевизора на российский рынок. Первая широковещательная цветная телепередача в СССР состоялась 7 ноября 1967 года. А начиная с 70-х гг на рынок пришёл и цветной телевизор. В 70-х - 80-х годах происходила постепенная замена парка чёрно-белых телевизоров на цветные отечественного производства. Парк цветных телевизоров формировался трудно, хотя их долгое время продавали даже ниже себестоимости. Теперь свой «Рубин» появился почти в каждом доме, занимая центральное место. Телевизор по-настоящему стал центром, несущим культуру в массы. С этого времени наступала Эра телевидения и телевизор, телевидение и всё телевизионное прочно вошло в моду. Это не могло не отразиться на всех и на всём, не обошёл стороной это явление века и часовой завод «Ракета», выпустив в начале 70-х ручные часы «телевизор» &#8230;, своим дизайном так напоминавшие первые телевизоры «Рубин», полюбившуюся техническую новинку отечественного производства на основе кинескопа (электронно-лучевой трубки).


----------



## schnurrp

samun said:


> I add to collection of watches Raketa TV
> 
> The design of these watches reminds design of the first Soviet TV brand "Rubin" (trans. from rus. "Ruby"), the time of occurrence of these watches coincided with the popularization of the color TV and television receiver (as itself, as a box) among residents of Russia (the USSR in the 70s):
> Regular broadcasting in Russia (USSR) began March 10, 1939. But TV boxes in those days were in pieces. But the really popular with the advent of television has become a color TV and color TV boxes in the Russian market. The first color television program broadcast in the Soviet Union was held November 7, 1967. And since the 70's a color TV came on the market. In the 70 - 80 years there was a gradual replacement of the park in black and white television to color domestic production. Park color TVs formed hard, although for a long time even selling below cost. Now their "Ruby" has appeared in almost every house, occupying a central place. TV really became the center of carrying culture to the masses. Since then, the era of television had come. TV box and television, satellite television and all of this become a part of fashion. This could not but affect everyone and everything, not bypassed this phenomenon of century and watch factory "Raketa", released in the early 70's wristwatch "TV", its design is so reminiscent of the first "Rubin" TVs, loved by gadget domestic production based on CRT (cathode ray tube).
> 
> Я добавил в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Телевизор.
> Дизайн этих наручных часов напоминает дизайн первых советских телевизоров марки «Рубин», время появления этих часов совпало с популяризацией цветного телевизора и телевидения среди жителей России (СССР в 70-х гг):
> Регулярное телевещание в России (СССР) началось 10 марта 1939 года. Но телевизоры в те времена были у единиц. Однако по-настоящему популярность телевидение приобрело с приходом цветного телевидения и цветного телевизора на российский рынок. Первая широковещательная цветная телепередача в СССР состоялась 7 ноября 1967 года. А начиная с 70-х гг на рынок пришёл и цветной телевизор. В 70-х - 80-х годах происходила постепенная замена парка чёрно-белых телевизоров на цветные отечественного производства. Парк цветных телевизоров формировался трудно, хотя их долгое время продавали даже ниже себестоимости. Теперь свой «Рубин» появился почти в каждом доме, занимая центральное место. Телевизор по-настоящему стал центром, несущим культуру в массы. С этого времени наступала Эра телевидения и телевизор, телевидение и всё телевизионное прочно вошло в моду. Это не могло не отразиться на всех и на всём, не обошёл стороной это явление века и часовой завод «Ракета», выпустив в начале 70-х ручные часы «телевизор» &#8230;, своим дизайном так напоминавшие первые телевизоры «Рубин», полюбившуюся техническую новинку отечественного производства на основе кинескопа (электронно-лучевой трубки).


A "Ruby" from '79:


----------



## samun

In 2010, Russia celebrated the anniversary of the victory of the USSR (now Russia) in the Great Patriotic War (the so-called in the USSR and today's Russia), 65 years of victory over fascism in World War II (as they call it around the world). To this date watch factory Raketa timed issuance of commemorative hours ... on the dial you can see: 
1) Symbolic image of the Russian Order of "Patriotic War", which reflects the idea of the national struggle against the invaders. 
This award has become a symbol of the Great Patriotic War. 
"All the years of the Great Patriotic War produced about 350 thousand awards Order of the Patriotic War I level and around 926 000 - II degrees. It is worth noting the fact that the Order started to give out only in 1942. At this time Leningrad < author's note: present St. Petersburg> was in the fascist-german blockade, and most of the employees of the mint worked in the evacuation. So even the Order had to be made in difficult wartime conditions. 
In the history of the Soviet (Russian) there are cases of awards, when the Order of the Patriotic War received entire military formations, units, defense companies, military schools, and even entire cities. In addition, a large number of foreigners have been submitted for the award (!!!). According to the Order is mainly given to soldiers and officers of the Czechoslovak Corps, the Polish Army, as 
well as pilots from the French fighter regiment "Normandy - Niemen", also received his British sailors - members of the famous polar convoys. He was among the awarded Order of the Patriotic War and one American - Averell Harriman, who from 1943 to 1946 he held the post of the US ambassador in Moscow. " - Read more about the Order here http://topwar.ru/38348-boevye-ordena-i-medali-sovetsk.. 
2) Jubilee significant date "65 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ" (read as "65 LET POBEDY", means "65 Years of Victory") 
3) abbreviation Petrodvortsovy Watch Factory RAKETA (PWF) in Russian «ПЧЗ» (read as "PCHZ)" in rhombus (brill), but the brand name "Raketa" you will not see anywhere else. 
It is also worth noting that because of the collapse of the then state of the country, as it was then, the demise of the USSR, seriously affected the production of the watch factory (like many others then manufactories) stopped release native Raketa's quartz movements № 2356 and the factory Raketa was forced to go the use of Japanese watch movements "Miyota" (until recently, when there was a rebranding of the Company and the production was revived again). It is this Japanese mechanism that you see in the photo, originally present in these commemorative watches for the 65th anniversary of the victory.

В 2010 году Россия отмечала юбилей победы СССР (нынешняя Россия) в Великой отечественной войне (именуемой так в СССР и в нынешней России), 65 лет победы над фашизмом во Второй мировой войне (как называют её по всему миру). К этой дате часовой завод Ракета приурочил выпуск юбилейных часов &#8230; на их циферблате вы видите: 
1) Символическое изображение Ордена «Отечественная война», отражающий идею всенародной борьбы с захватчиками. 
Этот орден стал символом ВОВ. 
«Всего за годы Великой Отечественной войны было произведено около 350 тысяч награждений орденом Отечественной войны I степени и около 926 тысяч - II степени. При этом стоит отметить тот факт, что данный орден начали выдавать только в 1942 году. В это время Ленинград <примеч.автора: нынешний Санкт-Петербург> находился в немецкой блокаде, и большая часть работников монетного двора трудилась в эвакуации. Так что даже орден приходилось изготавливать в тяжелых условиях военного времени. 
В советской истории (российской) есть случаи награждений, когда орден Отечественной войны получали целые воинские соединения, части, оборонные предприятия, военные училища и даже целые города. Помимо этого, к награде было представлено большое количество иностранцев. Данным орденом главным образом награждали солдат и офицеров чехословацкого корпуса, Войска Польского, а также французских летчиков из состава истребительного авиаполка «Нормандия - Неман», также его получали британские моряки - участники знаменитых полярных конвоев. Был среди награжденных орденом Отечественной войны и один американец - Аверелл Гарриман, который с 1943 по 1946 годы занимал пост посла США в Москве». - подробнее об ордене здесь http://topwar.ru/38348-boevye-ordena-i-medali-sovetsk..

2) Юбилейную знаменательную дату «65 ЛЕТ ПОБЕДЫ» ( читается как «65 LET POBEDY») 
3) Аббревиатуру Петродворцового Часового Завода РАКЕТА «ПЧЗ» в ромбе, но название бренда «Ракета» вы нигде не увидите. 
Также стоит отметить, что из-за развала тогдашнего государственного устройства страны, какой она была тогда, прекращения существования СССР, серьёзно пострадало производство часового завода (как и многих других тогда мануфактур), прекратился выпуск родных ракетовских кварцевых механизмов 2356 и завод Ракета был вынужден перейти на использование Японских часовых механизмов "Miyota" (до недавнего времени, когда произошел ребрендинг Компании и производство снова было возрождено). Именно этот японский механизм, который вы видите на фото, присутствует изначально в этих юбилейных часах, посвященных 65-летию победы. 
++++++


----------



## samun

... The history of RAKETA's watches is a history of Russia.

I want to share the good news, my collection of watches adorned with RAKETA 24 hour time display (hour hand makes one revolution per day). The launch of these hours has been ordered by the Bank of Russia in 1994 for the 100th anniversary of the opening of the branch of the State Bank in the city of Chita (Chita branch of the State Bank was opened April 10, 1894 and carried out its activities to the great upheavals in Russia).

On the dial you see: 
1) the historical coat of arms of Bank of Russia - the two-headed contrast yellow-black eagle, symbol of power, the image-plane (as itself this eagle has light ocher color, the outline and details drawn black contour, eagle is quite simplified and stylized, it looks very geometrically); 
2) in a circle above the coat of arms of the inscription "BANK ROSSII" means "THE BANK OF RUSSIA" (in rus.); 
3) under the emblem is written as a circle "GU g. Chita" (note indicate State Department in Chita, Chita branch of the State Bank), "GU" is an abbreviation of the words "Gosudarstvennoe Upravleniye" means Public Administration or State Department, "g." is shot of "gorod", which means "city", Chita city. 
Watches of this anniversary series served as an honorary gift for the important persons of the State Bank.

History of the Bank: 
Chita branch of the State Bank was opened April 10, 1894 and
operates virtually unchanged until the great upheavals in Russia (related to the Civil War and the Revolution of 1917). Great contribution to its organization and arrangement made by the Governor-General of Eastern Siberia and the military governor of the Trans-Baikal region Eugene I. Maciejewski. 
At the root of the first branch of the State Bank of Chita was Poznyakov Dmitry Mikhailovich, who became the organizer of banking in the Trans-Baikal region. He contributed significantly to the former branch manager of the State Bank of L.I. Erber, under whose leadership the office building was built, and the existing at the moment. 
Since the revolutionary unrest until the end of World War II, the bank's history has been full of changes, archive, unfortunately, during this period has not been preserved up until 1946. 
Since the establishment of the Chita branch of the State Bank of our time were replaced by several generations of bank employees, bank managers. It is known that from 1946 to 1953 managing regional office of the State Bank of the USSR was a Roman Savchenko Titovich - Senior Advisor Financial Officer 1st Rank. From 1954 to 1960 the regional office of the State Bank of the USSR led Demidov Sergey Fedorovich, from 1977 to 1989 - Innokenty Bichevin S., from 1983 to 1987 managing regional office of the State Bank of the USSR was Ivan Dmitrievich Sukhanov. Since 1987, the Chita regional office of the State Bank of the USSR, and after the transformation of Main Bank of Russia for Chita region heads was Kalugin Sergey Pavlovich.


----------



## samun

In 1967 the whole Soviet Russia celebrated an important political date: the 50th anniversary of the October Revolution, the holiday was made many commemorative products with the iconic words "50 years of October ", in perpetuating this date participated Petradvortsovy watch factory "Raketa". According to the state order was made several modifications watches adorned the inscription "50 years of October". These watches in gold color "50 years of October" one of the finest: a concise minimalist design, at the time, the very words "50 LET OKTIABRIA" (means "50 years of October"), derived red font without thickening and tick marks, and the planned outline of the USSR border with thin vertical relief in the center dial. From now on my collection of watches adorned Raketa, with that beautiful inscription!

В 1967 году вся Советская Россия отмечала политический юбилей: 50 лет со дня Октябрьской революции, к празднику было произведено немало памятной продукции со знаковыми словами «50 лет Октября», в увековечивании этой даты участвовал и Петрадворцовый часовой завод «Ракета». По государственному заказу было произведено несколько модификаций наручных часов, украшенных надписью «50 лет октября». Эти часы в золотом цвете «50 лет октября» одни из самых изысканных: лаконичный минималисткий, по тем временам, дизайн, сама надпись «50 ЛЕТ ОКТЯБРЯ», выведенная красным шрифтом без утолщения и засечек, и намеченные тонкими вертикальными ризками очертания границы СССР в центре циферблата. С сегодняшнего дня мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета, с такой красивой надписью!


----------



## samun

For a long time I wanted to decorate his collection Flight 3133 with inscriptions in Cyrillic, and finally I did it. the result of my work I represent to your attention
Долгое время я хотел украсить свою коллекцию полет 3133 с надписями на кириллице, и наконец-то мне это удалось. 
результат моей работы представляю Вашему вниманию


----------



## samun

My collection was filled up by the pocket watch Rocket with the mechanism 2209, on back covers Samson who is tearing apart a lion mouth is represented. Samson - the central fountain of palace and park Peterhof ensemble.

Мою коллекцию пополнили карманные часы Ракета с механизмом 2209, на задней крышки изображен Самсон, раздирающий пасть льва. Самсон - центральный фонтан дворцово-паркового ансамбля «Петергоф».


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa 24 hours.
В мою коллекцию были добавлены наручные часы Ракета 24 часа.


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to pocket watch Raketa 2209


----------



## Perdendosi

That's beautiful. What is the figure on the back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## samun

Perdendosi said:


> That's beautiful. What is the figure on the back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Samson - the central fountain of palace and park Peterhof ensemble.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Самсон_(фонтан,_Петергоф)


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to pocket watch Raketa 2209


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa, the dial is executed from a natural stone nephrite. on the dial animals are represented. 
Watch is called "A watch the Raketa for the hunter".


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to pocket watch Raketa, the dial is made of semi-precious stone jasper. On the dial inscription Vodokanal of St. Petersburg, and the company logo.


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to pocket watch Raketa, the dial is made of semi-precious stone jasper.


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to new watch Raketa Copernicus with chromeplated (silvery color) an hour hand


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa perpetual calendar, with the dial and the case of yellow color.
вечный календарь, с циферблатом и корпусом желтого цвета.


----------



## vicky255

Is the raketa copernicus with silvery dials factory releases? I don't think I have seen many of them.


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa COPERNIC


----------



## mroatman

samun said:


> In my collection were added to watch Raketa COPERNIC


Very nice! This is the only other Corsar Copernic I've seen.

I wonder why it says "Raketa Quartz" but has a mechanical movement? Mine doesn't have that writing on the bottom.


----------



## samun

the text quartz meets on some mechanical clock made in the nineties, the purpose to raise the cost of a watch. 
in Russia the watch made for export and with the established quartz mechanism was of great value.


----------



## mroatman

samun said:


> the text quartz meets on some mechanical clock made in the nineties, the purpose to raise the cost of a watch.
> in Russia the watch made for export and with the established quartz mechanism was of great value.


...so it's just a lie


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa, at this watch long story I have for the first time seen them in the catalog the rocket 3 years ago. and more than three years I looked for this registration and a month ago I managed to buy them and to make preventive maintenance.


----------



## phd

I wonder what the purchaser thought when he had to wind up his "quartz" watch? Battery life would have been impressive, though...


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa with the image of sails on the dial


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa with clockwork 26690


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa the dial is made of semi-precious stone jasper.


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa Amphibian


----------



## samun

Мою коллекцию украсили Восток НВЧ-30 
Vostok NVCH-30


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa Pilot 24 hours "50 YEARS IN SPACE"


----------



## samun

In my collection were added to watch Raketa 24 hours "Baikal-Amur Mainline"


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa 24H watch Aspol which is released for members (Interregional public organization "Association of Polar Explorers" in more detail you can learn about this public organization on the website http://aspolrf.ru/")
мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета 24 часа выпущенная для членов Аспол (Межрегиональная общественная организация "Ассоциация полярников" подробнее об этой общественной организации Вы можете узнать на сайте http://aspolrf.ru/")


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the NOS Raketa Copernic


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa 24h "Nuclear-powered icebreaker Lenin XX years"
мою коллекцию украсили часы Ракета 24 часа "Атомному ледоколу Ленин ХХ лет"


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa watch is devoted to memorable day to liberation of Leningrad from fascist blockade. The back cover on it the inscription "From United Russia Party in Day of Anniversary" is also interesting and the logo of the Bear party is represented.


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa watch with an unary calendar, with full digitization (on the dial all figures of hour (from 1 to 12 hours) behind figure 3 iskalecheniye are specified where there is a window of day of month.


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa 2601 (watch for blind people)


----------



## samun

The Raketa Copernicus who is let out for Lenptitseprom
Ракета Коперник выпущенный для "Ленптицепром"


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa Amfibia


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the NOS Raketa 26690


----------



## samun

My collection hours the Amphibian Raketa on a clockwork crown (head) have decorated a double epiploon
Мою коллекцию украсили часы Ракета Амфибия на заводной короне (головке) двойной сальник


----------



## Ham2

samun said:


> My collection hours the Amphibian Raketa on a clockwork crown (head) have decorated a double epiploon
> Мою коллекцию украсили часы Ракета Амфибия на заводной короне (головке) двойной сальник


Hi Samun - so this Amphibia model was manufactured without the spring-loaded screw down crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samun

Ham2 said:


> Hi Samun - so this Amphibia model was manufactured without the spring-loaded screw down crown?


Да Вы совершенно правы, данные наручные часы не имеют завинчивающейся заводной короны, герметичность достигается использованием двух резиновых прокладок.
идентичные наручные часы я видел еще одни раз в коллекции Александра Бродниковского 
Yes, you are absolutly right, these watch has no the screwing-up clockwork crown, tightness is reached by use of two rubber laying.
I saw the identical watch one more time in Alexander Brodnikovsky's collection

http://s010.radikal.ru/i314/1105/56/77cbfbf5dd45.jpg
http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1105/f6/89133175c106.jpg
http://s41.radikal.ru/i094/1105/97/65066c110ec9.jpg


----------



## samun




----------



## mroatman

samun said:


> Да Вы совершенно правы, данные наручные часы не имеют завинчивающейся заводной короны, герметичность достигается использованием двух резиновых прокладок.
> идентичные наручные часы я видел еще одни раз в коллекции Александра Бродниковского
> Yes, you are absolutly right, these watch has no the screwing-up clockwork crown, tightness is reached by use of two rubber laying.
> I saw the identical watch one more time in Alexander Brodnikovsky's collection
> http://s010.radikal.ru/i314/1105/56/77cbfbf5dd45.jpg
> http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1105/f6/89133175c106.jpg
> http://s41.radikal.ru/i094/1105/97/65066c110ec9.jpg


Interesting! Maybe that explains what's going on with my watch here. It could be that mine just lost its original crown and stem.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samun

mroatman said:


> Interesting! Maybe that explains what's going on with my watch here. It could be that mine just lost its original crown and stem.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Увы вынужден Вас огорчить у Вас простая Ракета амфибия, просто сломана (потеряна оригинальная заводная корона и футор который вставляется в корпус) смотрите на фото
It is alas forced to upset you at you the simple Rocket an amphibian, it is simply broken (the original clockwork crown and a footer which is inserted into the case is lost) you look at a photo


----------



## mroatman

samun said:


> Увы вынужден Вас огорчить у Вас простая Ракета амфибия, просто сломана (потеряна оригинальная заводная корона и футор который вставляется в корпус) смотрите на фото
> It is alas forced to upset you at you the simple Rocket an amphibian, it is simply broken (the original clockwork crown and a footer which is inserted into the case is lost) you look at a photo


You've crushed my dreams!!

It's okay  That's what I had thought originally.


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the NEW Raketa Perpetual


----------



## samun

Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета 24 часа.
На подвижном безиле надпись «Нахимовское военно-морское училище Санкт-Петербург», на циферблате изображена эмблема училища (такая она была в 1994 году) и надпись 50 лет.
Нахимовское военно-морское училище основано 1944 г. Следовательно, наручные часы были сделаны в 1994 году, наручные часы вручались офицерам-преподавателям военно-морского училища.

My collection was decorated by the watch the Raketa 24 hours.
On the mobile bezil the inscription "Nakhimov Naval Naval School St. Petersburg", on the dial is represented an emblem of school (such she was in 1994) and an inscription of 50 years.
The Nakhimov naval Naval School is founded 1944. Therefore, the watch has been made in 1994, the watch was handed to officers-teachers of naval school.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch the Raketa, with the rare mechanism the Raketa 2616 - 29 ruby stones; autosubplant; unary calendar.
Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета, с редким механизмом Ракета 2616 - 29 рубиновых камней; автоподзавод; одинарным календарем.


----------



## samun

Пополнила мою коллекцию ракета в 881 корпусе. С надписью на циферблате "Северобайкальск Ленинград БАМСТРОЙ"
The Raketa in 881 cases has filled up my collection. With an inscription on the Severobaykalsk Leningrad BAMSTROY dial


----------



## samun

Has filled up my Amphibian Raketa collection with a clockwork crown (head) for 4 hours
Пополнила мою коллекцию Ракета Амфибия с заводной короной (головкой) на 4 часа

подробные фото по ссылке 
detailed photos according to the reference
https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samun1984/album/533649


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch Vostok amphibian "barrel",cal.2209


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch the NOS Raketa Perpetual Calendar, with an unusual red face.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch the POLJOT DE LUXE 2209


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch Raketa 2209


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch Raketa 2628.Н


----------



## mroatman

samun said:


> My collection was decorated by the watch Raketa 2628.Н


A Raketa with the Cornavin swordfish? Fascinating. Never seen.


----------



## samun

watch "Seagull Amphibian" has been added to my collection. (it is pleasant that the expansion ring as to the east an amphibian has remained)
в мою коллекцию были добавлены наручные часы Чайка амфибия. (приятно что сохранилось распорное кольцо как на восток амфибия )


----------



## samun

mroatman said:


> A Raketa with the Cornavin swordfish? Fascinating. Never seen.


You are absolutely right on the dial the Cornavin badge


----------



## samun

Watch the Raketa with the Arab figures.
Наручные часы Ракета с арабскими цифрами.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch Raketa Zero 2609.НА


----------



## samun

good afternoon, dear fans of the watch the Raketa, on these days off my collection decorated the watch the Raketa for blind people. An unusual thing is that the dial is made of metal (usually the dial is made of plastic).
добрый день, уважаемые любители наручных часов Ракета, на этих выходных мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета для слепых. Необычным является то что циферблат выполнен из металла (обычно циферблат бывает сделан из пластика) .


----------



## samun

good afternoon, dear fans of the watch the Rocket, on these days off my collection decorated the watch the Rocket released for encouragement (rewarding) of staff of GAI (road traffic police).
добрый день, уважаемые любители наручных часов Ракета, на этих выходных мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета выпускаемые для поощрения (награждения) сотрудников ГАИ (дорожная полиция)


----------



## samun

my collection was decorated by the Raketa watch movement 2627.N automatic formalization 993203В


----------



## schnurrp

samun said:


> my collection was decorated by the Raketa watch movement 2627.N automatic formalization 993203В


That's a rare one!


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch the Raketa 2627.H with fastening of sector of the autosubplant as on the Poljot Rodina 1MChZ Automatic 22-Jewels 
Мою коллекцию украсили наручные часы Ракета 2627.Н с креплением сектора автоподзавода как на полет Родина.


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the watch the NOS Raketa "Горэлектротранс Санкт-Петербург"


----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection of the 24-hour Raketa of the MMP (Murmansk Shipping Company)


----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection Raketa the dial is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper and has an inscription "Vodokanal St. Petersburg"


----------



## CierzoZgz

samun said:


> I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection of the 24-hour Raketa of the MMP (Murmansk Shipping Company)


Nice dial! 
It represents the vessel "Arktika", first atomic icebreaker of the Arktika-class and the first surface ship that reached the North Pole in 08/19/1977.


----------



## samun




----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection Raketa Perpetual calendar "Ekaterinodar 200 years old", A series of watches was released on the day of the 200th anniversary of the city of Yekaterinodar (you probably know this city under the modern name of Krasnodar) 
Смог добавить в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета вечный календарь, серия часов выпущена ко дню 200-х летия города Екатеринодаръ (Вам наверно этот город известен под современным именем Краснодар)


----------



## samun

My collection was decorated by the Stone ( case is made of natural jasper) pocket bracket clock the Lecturing Raketa, export Sekonda option, with gilyoshirovanny bridges.
Huge gratitude to the fans of the watch of production of the USSR who have given help (the gained money from sale of the watch for ebay allows me to get and restore the rare watch). 
Мою коллекцию украсили Каменные карманно-настольные часы Ракета "Лекторские", экспортный вариант Sekonda, с гильошированными мостами.
Огромная благодарность любителям наручных часов производства СССР, оказавшим помощь (вырученные деньги от продажи наручных часов на ebay позволяют мне приобретать и реставрировать редкие наручные часы) .


----------



## samun

Today at me successful put!
I could get in the collection, the watch with the dial executed from a semiprecious stone nephrite.

Сегодня у меня удачные день!
я смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы с циферблатом выполненным из полудрагоценного камня нефрит.


----------



## samun

I could add the rare Wostak to the collection


----------



## samun

I have new joy, I could add to the collection, poljot de luxe automatic 29 jewels all stainless steel, the mechanism 2415

У меня новая радость, я смог добавить в свою коллекцию, poljot de luxe automatic 29 jewels all stainless steel, механизм 2415


----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection RAKETA nephrite


----------



## DJW GB

samun said:


> I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection RAKETA nephrite


Stunning samun.

Billy Super Duper


----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection RAKETA nephrite


----------



## samun

I was able to add a wristwatch to the collection NOS RAKETA


----------



## samun

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper, arrows are gilded.

Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма, стрелки позолочены.


----------



## samun

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper, arrows are gilded.
Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма, стрелки позолочены.


----------



## boxsash

Wow, really interesting thread. This is a new brand to me, some really interesting designs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samun

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper, arrows are gilded.

Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма, стрелки позолочены.


----------



## samun

could buy in the collection the watch the Zero Raketa, the dial of the watch is executed from a semiprecious stone a jasper.

Смог приобрести в свою коллекцию наручные часы Ракета Зеро, циферблат наручных часов выполнен из полудрагоценного камня яшма.


----------



## 108popo

I would be a buyer


----------



## 108popo

Would be a buyer


----------

